# [Thunar] Retirer un périphérique non monté et inactif

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Sous Xfce, je dispose de Thunar en version 4.17.0::gentoo

J'ai fait une exception pour lui en rapport à mon retour en stable.

J'ai des montages NFS et USB affichés sous Périphériques qui sont persistants malgré le fait qu'il n'y ait "aucun processus" qui les occupent.

Par commodité, je voudrais avoir la possibilité de les retirer de l'affichage.

Je sais comment rétablir mes montages.

J'avais lancé un sujet Force OFF/ON un clavier USB pour led ajoutée OFF (mode dodo) qui me permet de détacher un périphérique USB.

Je n'ai pas encore essayé pour le montage USB persistant qui me gêne (un dock double) mais je pense que c'est une solution pour lui ou tout autre périphérique USB.

édition : je confirme que cela fonctionne (périphérique démonté avant (!) et en état électrique minimal dans mon cas)

Pour détacher les montages NFS inactifs dans l'affichage de Thunar, je ne sais pas comment procéder.

```
n73sm ~ # ls -F /sys/bus

acpi/         clocksource/  cpu/   event_source/  hid/  machinecheck/  mipi-dsi/  nvmem/  pci_express/  platform/  scsi/   snd_seq/  wmi/

clockevents/  container/    edac/  hdaudio/       i2c/  mdio_bus/      node/      pci/    pcmcia/       pnp/       serio/  usb/      workqueue/

n73sm ~ #
```

Où donc aller chercher mes montages NFS ? 

En gros, il s'agit de pouvoir enlever ce que je souhaite de l'affichage sous Périphériques.

Merci pour vos idées et pour votre aide !Last edited by pti-rem on Mon Feb 08, 2021 9:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'avais pas besoin des services nfsclient et netmount pour que mes montages NFS soient opérationnels.

Cela va peut-être améliorer le fonctionnement de montages NFS croisés entre deux machines.

Une de ces machines - le NAS - doit pouvoir être éteinte sans préavis et sans que l'autre ne plante Thunar et finalement le système.

```
Feb  5 00:47:30 n73sm kernel: nfs: server n40l not responding, timed out

Feb  5 00:47:36 n73sm kernel: nfs: server n40l not responding, timed out

Feb  5 00:47:36 n73sm mount[6507]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying

Feb  5 00:47:39 n73sm mount[6511]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying

Feb  5 00:47:42 n73sm kernel: nfs: server n40l not responding, timed out

Feb  5 00:47:43 n73sm mount[6511]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying

Feb  5 00:47:50 n73sm mount[6511]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying

Feb  5 00:48:01 n73sm mount[6511]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying

Feb  5 00:48:20 n73sm mount[6511]: mount to NFS server 'n40l' failed: No route to host, retrying
```

Je m'en sors dans cet exemple en tuant le processus 6511.

Je porte encore de l'intérêt à ma question initiale.

Si j'arrive à détacher mes montages NFS morts de Thunar, je ne cours plus le risque de cliquer dessus et déclencher ainsi un autre processus mount sans fin.

Édition : la solution est plus simple que le problème

Pour que je n'aie pas à détacher mes montages NFS morts de Thunar, autant qu'ils n'y soient pas présent du tout.

Il me suffit d'effectuer ces montages ailleurs que sous /media !

----------

## pti-rem

Portable éteint, je ne pouvais pas démarrer indépendamment le NAS qui tourne actuellement avec Debian

car il bloquait indéfiniment sur une tentative de montage NFS du disque du dock sur le portable.

J'ai pourtant cherché et essayé mais franchement je ne suis pas copain avec systemd.

J'ai réussi une bidouille : une commande mount.nfs4 dans /etc/rc.local

Sans aucune entrée de fstype nfs dans /etc/fstab

J'ai réussi à pouvoir allumer et éteindre ces machines de n'importe quelle façon, avec des montages NFS croisés qui s'établissent seuls ou alors facilement.

J'avais une Gentoo sur ce NAS dès le début, il n'y a pas loin de 10 ans.

Je vais lui remettre après le ménage de printemps.

Ou avant si ça me prend !

Lossless  :Wink: 

Il y a environ 5 ans, je me suis laissé convaincre à tord de mettre Debian.

Je n'ai pas les capacités pour assimiler openrc et systemd.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Il me suffit d'effectuer ces montages ailleurs que sous /media !

 

J'ai choisi de créer /nfs et quelques sous-répertoires.

J'ai posté ce sujet pour me motiver et pour travailler à mon problème.

Je n'ai pas vraiment commencé par le bon bout de ficelle.

Mais cela m'a permis de mieux le cerner.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Pour un point de montage dans le fstab, tu peux utiliser les options noauto pour eviter un montage au demarrage du systeme ou nofail pour ne pas interrompre le demarrage du systeme en cas d'echec du montage.

Les 2 options sont idependantes de systemd ou openrc.

++

Gi)

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et Merci guitou

Autant j'ai essayé l'option noauto mais sans succès, autant je suis complètement passé à côté de l'option nofail

L'option noauto ne m'intéresse pas car la ressource peut être présente et aussi car c'est simple de faire un mount -a

Je vais essayer nofail dès que possible en réintégrant mon montage dans /etc/fstab

Édition : ça passe bien avec nofail et sans noauto

Mes options de montage dans /etc/fstab : x-systemd.device-timeout=10,nofail,soft,timeo=14,intr,vers=4.1,bg,rsize=16384,wsize=16384

Les options du montage effectif : (rw,relatime,vers=4.1,rsize=16384,wsize=16384,namlen=255,soft,proto=tcp,timeo=14,retrans=2,sec=sys,clientaddr=192.168.1.18,local_lock=none,addr=192.168.1.3)

Il faut que je revoie chaque option.

édition : soft n'allait pas du tout comme option, j'ai eu des erreurs d'entrée / sortie lors de transferts.

j'ai enlevé cette option sur laquelle je ne me suis pas encore documenté et hard vient à la place.

Et ça marche mieux.

Je ne vais pas m'étaler davantage, je suis hors sujet.

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Les 2 options sont indépendantes de systemd ou openrc

 

Je dirais plutôt plus ou moins. Le man systemd.mount 5 est orienté systemd (forcément) et avec j'imagine moult spécificités.

 *Quote:*   

> nofail without a x-systemd.device-timeout= specified will default to a 90 second timeout though when the source is not available and you or a process attempt to mount it manually.
> 
> Note:x-systemd.device-timeout=0 sets infinite timeout.

 

Je relance la question initiale pour trouver un truc pour effacer de Périphériques un montage NFS "mort" ou tout autre élément qui pourrait y être incrusté.

Pour les périphériques USB c'est solutionné selon moi.

----------

